# Sviatoslav Richter box sets on Profil/Hanssler



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Does anyone have any of these or know anything about them? They are big and cheap. I'm wondering about the sound, the quality of the performances, etc.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

I have them + the Chopin/Liszt box too.

Sound is generally not very good. There's a lot of musical material to explore further, but overall I have been slightly disappointed so far, he often plays a bit sketchily there.
Or maybe I'm just experiencing a Richter historical-piano fatigue. 
It's unlikely those prices can be found again though.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

joen_cph said:


> I have them + the Chopin/Liszt box too.
> 
> Sound is generally not very good. There's a lot of musical material to explore further, but overall I have been slightly disappointed so far, he often plays a bit sketchily there.
> Or maybe I'm just experiencing a Richter historical-piano fatigue.
> It's unlikely those prices can be found again though.


Ah yeah, great as Richter is he can be sketchy at times. I'm skeptical of these boxes for that reason. Probably going to pass for now...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> I have them + the Chopin/Liszt box too.
> 
> Sound is generally not very good. There's a lot of musical material to explore further, but overall I have been slightly disappointed so far, he often plays a bit sketchily there.
> Or maybe I'm just experiencing a Richter historical-piano fatigue.
> It's unlikely those prices can be found again though.


There's some very rare material in the Schubert box, the sound seemed fine to me! I don't hear anything "sketchy."

Anyone like Dorliac's voice?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The recordings tend to be from the 50s and 60s, and live, so the sound can be a bit distant, hard or uneven, for example. 
I guess the CD 8 with Schubert Impromptus etc. is pretty typical.

As regards the sketchily playing, it's present say in Liszt, Beethoven and Chopin, as far as I remember.

Dorliac's voice isn't of the wobbly Big Soprano-sort and quite pleasant or 'modern'-sounding, though Schubert sung in Russian is of course a bit peculiar.


----------

